# 2 abandoned babies



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

please help I don't knw what to do there seems to be two babies abandoned in ther nest my son and I have not seen mum for a day. my son is devastated and wants me to help the birds. think they are about 5 days old


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you check and see if there is any fresh poop? If so, they likely haven't been abandoned. When the babies are 8-10 days old, the parents leave them to go off and build another nest. They come back only to feed the babies.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, can you give us some more info so we can try to help.

Are these Wood Pigeons?
Where are you located, just in case they do need intervention, maybe we can find somewhere, or someone to help with them.

Firstly as Charis says you need to be sure they have been abandoned. The parents will be wary and not show themselves if they see people nearby, so you need to keep a discreet eye to see if there are any comings or goings from adults first before disturbing things.

Thanks for watching out for them, and please do let us know what you see, it would be worrying if something has happened to the parents.

Janet


----------



## rav4soton (Jun 14, 2009)

I got up this morning and the mum was nowhere to be seen then just bfore leaving for work my son noticed her sitting near the nest. She was at the nest for a little while early this evening I can't get too close to the nest as I would have to climb a ladder they are on the roof of my conservatory. So maybe they are ok. Mum does not seem to be there much at the nest does the mother not stay with them all the time then?? I am sorry I do not know much about pigeons. I think they are about 5/6 days old. They seem very quiet and I thnk that worried me too. I suppose I just assumed mum wouldbe with them all the time. I am in Reading


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, thanks for keeping an eye out and coming back to us. Well it's good they haven't been totally abandoned. Do you only tend to see one parent then? I wonder if she is trying to raise them on her own as you'd expect there to be two taking turns on the nest. As you can't reach them easily, then I'd just keep watch as you're doing for another day.
The chicks do tend to only get excited when the parents are around to feed, but while they are away they will sit quietly.

It would just be good to see them being fed but it may be that it's happening when you're not about.

It's a difficult one but I certainly wouldn't want to remove the chicks if the parent is with them as they stand a far better chance being raised by them.

If they were more accessible, in some other cases, folks have taken the babies in at night when it's cold weather, and placed them back for the parents to feed in the morning, but by the sounds of it that would be difficult.

Someone else may have more thoughts to add, but personally I would just carry on with watching out for parent activity and keep us posted.

By the way are they Wood Pigeons?

Janet


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

If Mum is raising the babies on her own then the most helpful thing you could do, would be to provide food and water for her so that she doesn't waste time and energy searching for it. 

We can tell you what food to leave out (not bread) if you can let us know whether these are woodpigeons? If you don't know, maybe you could post a photo of the adult?


----------



## rav4soton (Jun 14, 2009)

They are Wood Pigeons


----------



## rav4soton (Jun 14, 2009)

I am happy to leave some food out (the right food) if you can tell me what to leave out


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I was thinking the same this morning about leaving food nearby. Just need to be careful that by doing so it doesn't attract more birds in the way of predators to the babies whereabouts.

I'd just scatter wild bird seeds mainly around the ground nearby, as opposed to throwing any food onto the roof area near the nest. Woodies eat natural greenery, fuit and berries at the right time of year, but if you leave them the seeds, then they can forage for other bits themselves.

I wish them luck,

Janet


----------



## rav4soton (Jun 14, 2009)

I have not seen mum at all today even though I have been home but I am being careful to stay out of the way. Although the babies are still there and seem to be movng. I am a little happier after being told that the mother will leave the nest and only come back at feeding time. Lets hope I don't have the same Scenario with the Collared Dove that is nesting in the garden. I will keep you posted. I have not put any food near the nest as there is food nearby in the garden anyway which mum can get to easily


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

You must have a lovely garden for Woodies and Collared Doves to be nesting there!! 

I have lots of Woodies and Stock Doves feeding in my garden, and although surrounded by big oak and yew trees, I have never seen any nesting in these.

So I don't actually know if it's normal for the parent not to be with the babies all the time, it depends really on their age, when they're a bit older that's the case. If you can see them moving then I just hope it's like this perhaps as they are past that stage.
I am still a little concerned you haven't seen much activity from the parent during the day, but am just keeping my fingers crossed she's nipping by at the moment you aren't around. 5/6 days old does seem quite young..

Yes do keep us posted,

Janet


----------



## rav4soton (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a very overgrown garden but decided to keep one end wild!!! so yes get a lot of wildlife. But the GOOD NEWS is that I have seen mum albeit briefly come and feed the babies but at least they are being fed!!!!! so maybe they are older than I first thought. I will continue to keep an eye onthem but at least I did see mum once today


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Brilliant, I'm so relieved. 

Keep up the good work.....that's you and mum.


----------



## rav4soton (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you for your advice I would have probably tried totake the babies and look after them..................... I did not realise that the mother leaves them in the nest so young!!


----------

